# Implantation Bleeding Stories ~Compare experiences and help others who are confused~



## Beadle

*Warning, this thread will be filled with a lot of TMI from posters.*

So after finding myself extremely confused over the last few weeks about whether I had Implantation Bleeding(IB) or not, I decided that I should start this thread so that the ladies who have experienced IB can explain their experiences, and hopefully help out those who think they may be going through it. 

IB can be confusing, always wondering whether it is normally short, long, heavy or barely-there spotting, and what colors it may be or how long it can last. And since many women experience different types of IB, this is a place for women to post their experiences so that those who are confused and looking for answers can compare what they are going through to the stories and hopefully get some answers, or for ladies to post what they are going through and ask questions to those who have gone through this before. Also, if you would like, you can also post your symptom spotting in this, as it can also be helpful, but it is your choice whether you wish to add that or not.

~~~~~

This month, I had what I believed to be IB, and I took a test and ended up with a BFN, but then Friday morning I decided to try again and ended up with a BFP and learned that what I went through was IB, so here is my experience.

Short back story info: I have a 33 day cycle and ovulate on CD 16, so my CD/DPO may be different from yours.

December 21/22 (CD 14/15): BD, no protection and didnt pull out
CD 16  O day, woke with brown/pink spotting (first time O spotting)
DPO 9-11  light cramping randomly throughout the days in pelvic area and along hip bones
DPO 12  (First day of IB) Light brown spotting at night, stopped after 2-3 hours
DPO 13  In the morning started lightly bleeding, dark red and a few times it was pink mixed with clear creamy cm, light cramps and lower back pain like AF. Barely 1 pad all day.
DPO 14  Medium flow dark red by night it slowed to a toilet paper stain of pale pink with cm.
DPO 15  Same as the day before but by evening it turned into a bare-there stain on toilet paper
DPO 16  Flow turned into a thick brown goo until midafternoon when it lightened to a stain.
DPO 17-19  Same brown goo, it would lighten by night but pick back up in the morning, and finally stopped on the morning of DPO 19. Took test on DPO 19, :bfn:

From O day through DPO 13 I had a lot of creamy clear cm mostly just when wiped though. And after this I assumed the test was right, but symptoms kept appearing, the worst of which was that my breasts have been hurting nearly non-stop since December 28th (CD 21, DPO 6). 

After a month of sore breasts, itchy body, swollen feet, nausea, craving BK fries/onion rings, extreme fatigue and an emotional roller coaster I decided to test again on Feb 1st, and got 2 :bfp: 

~~~~~~
Good luck ladies, and hopefully others will post and this thread will help out those who are confused and looking for answers.


----------



## Normajean951

Beadle said:


> *Warning, this thread will be filled with a lot of TMI from posters.*
> 
> So after finding myself extremely confused over the last few weeks about whether I had Implantation Bleeding(IB) or not, I decided that I should start this thread so that the ladies who have experienced IB can explain their experiences, and hopefully help out those who think they may be going through it.
> 
> IB can be confusing, always wondering whether it is normally short, long, heavy or barely-there spotting, and what colors it may be or how long it can last. And since many women experience different types of IB, this is a place for women to post their experiences so that those who are confused and looking for answers can compare what they are going through to the stories and hopefully get some answers, or for ladies to post what they are going through and ask questions to those who have gone through this before. Also, if you would like, you can also post your symptom spotting in this, as it can also be helpful, but it is your choice whether you wish to add that or not.
> 
> ~~~~~
> 
> This month, I had what I believed to be IB, and I took a test and ended up with a BFN, but then Friday morning I decided to try again and ended up with a BFP and learned that what I went through was IB, so here is my experience.
> 
> Short back story info: I have a 33 day cycle and ovulate on CD 16, so my CD/DPO may be different from yours.
> 
> December 21/22 (CD 14/15): BD, no protection and didnt pull out
> CD 16  O day, woke with brown/pink spotting (first time O spotting)
> DPO 9-11  light cramping randomly throughout the days in pelvic area and along hip bones
> DPO 12  (First day of IB) Light brown spotting at night, stopped after 2-3 hours
> DPO 13  In the morning started lightly bleeding, dark red and a few times it was pink mixed with clear creamy cm, light cramps and lower back pain like AF. Barely 1 pad all day.
> DPO 14  Medium flow dark red by night it slowed to a toilet paper stain of pale pink with cm.
> DPO 15  Same as the day before but by evening it turned into a bare-there stain on toilet paper
> DPO 16  Flow turned into a thick brown goo until midafternoon when it lightened to a stain.
> DPO 17-19  Same brown goo, it would lighten by night but pick back up in the morning, and finally stopped on the morning of DPO 19. Took test on DPO 19, :bfn:
> 
> From O day through DPO 13 I had a lot of creamy clear cm mostly just when wiped though. And after this I assumed the test was right, but symptoms kept appearing, the worst of which was that my breasts have been hurting nearly non-stop since December 28th (CD 21, DPO 6).
> 
> After a month of sore breasts, itchy body, swollen feet, nausea, craving BK fries/onion rings, extreme fatigue and an emotional roller coaster I decided to test again on Feb 1st, and got 2 :bfp:
> 
> ~~~~~~
> Good luck ladies, and hopefully others will post and this thread will help out those who are confused and looking for answers.

I also have 33 day cycles and I missed my period in August but had so I took a pregnancy test and it was negative. A few days later I had light spotting which I thought was my period. I had spotting again in September and I didn't test again until the beginning of October because I was checking to see if I was close to ovulating to prevent pregnancy lol. Anyway, I noticed that the opk turned extremely dark immediately and being the dummy I am I had taken all my opks and pt out of the box so they all looked alike. Anyway since I didn't know which was which I decided to open all 11 tests and take them all at the same time since they are the kind with the dropper. Anyway they all turned immediately. At this point I started panicking called my hubby and asked him to buy 2 more pt. obviously they were positive. IB is so tricky. In my case I thank god everyday my baby was not harmed in those 2 months that I did not know I was pregnant. It's very important to pay attention to those things. I was not trying to get pregnant and to be honest was very upset when I found out I was pregnant but once I saw my son I feel so deeply in love. I can't believe how easily this turned into the biggest blessing in my life. I don't know what I would have done if I had harmed him when I didn't know I was pregnant.


----------



## Beadle

Normajean951 said:


> I also have 33 day cycles and I missed my period in August but had so I took a pregnancy test and it was negative. A few days later I had light spotting which I thought was my period. I had spotting again in September and I didn't test again until the beginning of October because I was checking to see if I was close to ovulating to prevent pregnancy lol. Anyway, I noticed that the opk turned extremely dark immediately and being the dummy I am I had taken all my opks and pt out of the box so they all looked alike. Anyway since I didn't know which was which I decided to open all 11 tests and take them all at the same time since they are the kind with the dropper. Anyway they all turned immediately. At this point I started panicking called my hubby and asked him to buy 2 more pt. obviously they were positive. IB is so tricky. In my case I thank god everyday my baby was not harmed in those 2 months that I did not know I was pregnant. It's very important to pay attention to those things. I was not trying to get pregnant and to be honest was very upset when I found out I was pregnant but once I saw my son I feel so deeply in love. I can't believe how easily this turned into the biggest blessing in my life. I don't know what I would have done if I had harmed him when I didn't know I was pregnant.

Wow that must have been confusing having them all mixed up, and it's good that he was healthy =) I am really worrying about my baby being harmed, since there was almost 4 weeks between my IB/negative test and my positive, I thought I was in the clear and drank and have been smoking. I wish I would have paid more attention and tested sooner, so I'm really hoping to get an ultrasound soon and other tests to see how its doing. 

Thank you for posting your story =)


----------



## Justmarried2

Hi,
Do you mind if I post about my strange bleeding this cycle? I don't know if it is IB or if I am just having strange bleeding, I would love some advice from you ladies!


----------



## Beadle

Yeah you can post it here, and get some opinions from the ladies who visit =)


----------



## Justmarried2

Thanks, I would appreciate any opinions from you ladies! So here is what is going on with me: 
Since I came off the BCP in October, I was having irregular cycles, and finally last cycle I had what was like a "normal" cycle for me-24 days and heavy with cramping. For the next cycle, I am not temping but based on 2 days of EWCM and cramping I estimated when I O'd. I had what felt were period cramps ~4-5dpo. An hour later there was just a small amount of pink when I wiped, I put in a tampon and a few hours later there was 1 small clump of red on the tampon, then the bleeding stopped completely. Then absolutely no bleeding the next day, and on 7 dpo and 8dpo there was the smallest amount of pink and brown discharge, and there has been no bleeding since. 
So today is ~ 13 dpo and there is still no bleeding. And yesterday at 12 dpo sorry for TMI but there was the hugest glob of EWCM I have ever had. As my cycles are still regulating post pill I BD just in case yesterday and today in case I got O day wrong. My boobs have felt tingly for a few days since, and randomly I have an inflamed lymph node in my bikini line that appeared ~7dpo on the same side I had O pains. iI POAS this morning, and BFN. Any ideas? I would really appreciate any opinions as my cycles are wacky post BCP. Thanks ladies!!! :)


----------



## Beadle

Well I've never been on the BCP so I have no experience on possible changes from that. As for the 4-5dpo spotting, that sounds too early for IB but I have heard of women sometimes getting it that early but I guess it's not all that common, but the 7-8 could possibly be the IB. Idk anything about lymphnodes so I can't help with that either unfortunately. 

How long until your AF is due? Since the test was negative, it could either be that you just had O spotting those days (if you miscalculated) but if it is IB then you will need to wait for the hcg to rise. I'd say wait until closer to when AF is due, or when she is due before you test again. That will give plenty of time for hcg to rise, and it will help save you money just in case she decides to show up. 

But since I don't have any idea of how coming off the pill can effect cycles, I'm not entirely sure on whether that could have caused the spotting or not. So hopefully someone with a bit more experience in that department can offer a bit more insight.


----------



## pinkfloydam87

I'm new to this website and need help lol... I've been ttc the past two months I already have a 5 yr old boy but when I found out I was expecting with him I was already 9weeks along and had periods the months before i found out I was expecting and took multiple tests that showed up negative I had zero symptoms with his pregnancy except at the very beginning before I even knew ppl kept saying my breasts looked like they were getting bigger my cycle is regular and lasts 5 days it usually goes three days stops on the fourth day and starts again on the fifth day the past month I've had extreme fatigue nausea loose bowel movements (sorry if I gross anyone out) but I'm more prone to going number two than having vomiting in a normal everyday situation like viruses and such, I've been having migraines and strange pains throught my stomach not like normal period cramps, I started my period the day I was supposed to but it all but stopped the second day I used pads the first two days because I am ttc and my flow was heavy but only had to use panty liners the remaining days because it was so light whereas I usually have to use super tampons and panty liners the first 2-3 days and regular tampons the rest of my period it's been a dark brown color the past few days not red like it normally is could this be implantation bleeding?


----------



## pinkfloydam87

Also another question could using pads when I normally use tampons have caused a change in my cycle?


----------



## girlibird

Beadle said:


> *Warning, this thread will be filled with a lot of TMI from posters.*
> 
> So after finding myself extremely confused over the last few weeks about whether I had Implantation Bleeding(IB) or not, I decided that I should start this thread so that the ladies who have experienced IB can explain their experiences, and hopefully help out those who think they may be going through it.
> 
> IB can be confusing, always wondering whether it is normally short, long, heavy or barely-there spotting, and what colors it may be or how long it can last. And since many women experience different types of IB, this is a place for women to post their experiences so that those who are confused and looking for answers can compare what they are going through to the stories and hopefully get some answers, or for ladies to post what they are going through and ask questions to those who have gone through this before. Also, if you would like, you can also post your symptom spotting in this, as it can also be helpful, but it is your choice whether you wish to add that or not.
> 
> ~~~~~
> 
> This month, I had what I believed to be IB, and I took a test and ended up with a BFN, but then Friday morning I decided to try again and ended up with a BFP and learned that what I went through was IB, so here is my experience.
> 
> Short back story info: I have a 33 day cycle and ovulate on CD 16, so my CD/DPO may be different from yours.
> 
> December 21/22 (CD 14/15): BD, no protection and didnt pull out
> CD 16  O day, woke with brown/pink spotting (first time O spotting)
> DPO 9-11  light cramping randomly throughout the days in pelvic area and along hip bones
> DPO 12  (First day of IB) Light brown spotting at night, stopped after 2-3 hours
> DPO 13  In the morning started lightly bleeding, dark red and a few times it was pink mixed with clear creamy cm, light cramps and lower back pain like AF. Barely 1 pad all day.
> DPO 14  Medium flow dark red by night it slowed to a toilet paper stain of pale pink with cm.
> DPO 15  Same as the day before but by evening it turned into a bare-there stain on toilet paper
> DPO 16  Flow turned into a thick brown goo until midafternoon when it lightened to a stain.
> DPO 17-19  Same brown goo, it would lighten by night but pick back up in the morning, and finally stopped on the morning of DPO 19. Took test on DPO 19, :bfn:
> 
> From O day through DPO 13 I had a lot of creamy clear cm mostly just when wiped though. And after this I assumed the test was right, but symptoms kept appearing, the worst of which was that my breasts have been hurting nearly non-stop since December 28th (CD 21, DPO 6).
> 
> After a month of sore breasts, itchy body, swollen feet, nausea, craving BK fries/onion rings, extreme fatigue and an emotional roller coaster I decided to test again on Feb 1st, and got 2 :bfp:
> 
> ~~~~~~
> Good luck ladies, and hopefully others will post and this thread will help out those who are confused and looking for answers.

Wow what an experience  .. Could use some advise.
My last real period was on 16 th dec, I had extremely sore nipples and loads of milky cm, last sunday (a week late) I checked my cervix position and was delighted to have milky cm n er being super high n soft..

Well Sunday night using rest room I noticed brown smudge on t.p 

Thought it was af, mon and tues I I'd experience a small amount of red flow but deep/dark red, n not enough to fill one pad.. 
Wed thurs and Friday there was nothing but a gross brown stringy stuff only way to describe it. Was horrible..

Well since yesterday cd7 as you'd call it my lower back has been killing me, I'm super snappy .
My nipples stopped hurting on te Monday , but 3 days leaving upto that bleed I had real strong opks, day2 of bleed opks went neg and Wednesday day 4 ty went positive again.

Any thoughts? 
How many days past day one of your ib did you test posiive? I jut did a boots test which wasbneg so ont know :-( currently on day 8


----------



## Kirstiedenman

I had ib with my son on 11dpo it was when I wiped in the evening I was very upset to a bath and went to bed only to wake up in the morning with nothing!! So I would say it only lasted a few hours. I got my bfp 3 hours later. 
It was only a small amount when I wiped it was like brown gooey discharge but I sometimes got that before af which is old blood left over from last cycle so was what I thought it was but was delighted when I got my bfp! 

I have had spotting today on 11dpo again only when I check my cm though and it is very light pink and watery! I am keeping my fx this is ib again.

I think this thread is a great idea there is a lot of confusion as to what ib can be.


----------



## mtemptress

Kirstiedenman said:



> I had ib with my son on 11dpo it was when I wiped in the evening I was very upset to a bath and went to bed only to wake up in the morning with nothing!! So I would say it only lasted a few hours. I got my bfp 3 hours later.
> It was only a small amount when I wiped it was like brown gooey discharge but I sometimes got that before af which is old blood left over from last cycle so was what I thought it was but was delighted when I got my bfp!
> 
> I have had spotting today on 11dpo again only when I check my cm though and it is very light pink and watery! I am keeping my fx this is ib again.
> 
> I think this thread is a great idea there is a lot of confusion as to what ib can be.


when i found out i was pregnant had slight old brown blood too , then red blood but only light and it lasted maybe a day or two and was plantation bleed. as little man is now 18 month old now ! good luck. im ttc 2


----------



## Beadle

pinkfloydam87 said:


> I'm new to this website and need help lol... I've been ttc the past two months I already have a 5 yr old boy but when I found out I was expecting with him I was already 9weeks along and had periods the months before i found out I was expecting and took multiple tests that showed up negative I had zero symptoms with his pregnancy except at the very beginning before I even knew ppl kept saying my breasts looked like they were getting bigger my cycle is regular and lasts 5 days it usually goes three days stops on the fourth day and starts again on the fifth day the past month I've had extreme fatigue nausea loose bowel movements (sorry if I gross anyone out) but I'm more prone to going number two than having vomiting in a normal everyday situation like viruses and such, I've been having migraines and strange pains throught my stomach not like normal period cramps, I started my period the day I was supposed to but it all but stopped the second day I used pads the first two days because I am ttc and my flow was heavy but only had to use panty liners the remaining days because it was so light whereas I usually have to use super tampons and panty liners the first 2-3 days and regular tampons the rest of my period it's been a dark brown color the past few days not red like it normally is could this be implantation bleeding?

Well as far as changing from tampons to pads changing your period, I don't think that would happen, I change between the two all the time, but I don't know how it could effect others. 

As for your bleeding, it could be, especially if that is out of the norm for you to have it so light compared to normal and a different color. And since you had bleeding with your first pregnancy, that could also explain why you are bleeding this time, if you are pregnant. After the bleeding stops you should try taking a test, if it is negative wait another week and test again, since the first pregnancy you got negatives even though you were pregnant. I'm not certain if it is IB, but since it was so different it is a possibility, or AF could just be in a tricky mood. But I really hope it is IB <3 good luck, FX.


----------



## Beadle

girlibird said:


> Wow what an experience  .. Could use some advise.
> My last real period was on 16 th dec, I had extremely sore nipples and loads of milky cm, last sunday (a week late) I checked my cervix position and was delighted to have milky cm n er being super high n soft..
> 
> Well Sunday night using rest room I noticed brown smudge on t.p
> 
> Thought it was af, mon and tues I I'd experience a small amount of red flow but deep/dark red, n not enough to fill one pad..
> Wed thurs and Friday there was nothing but a gross brown stringy stuff only way to describe it. Was horrible..
> 
> Well since yesterday cd7 as you'd call it my lower back has been killing me, I'm super snappy .
> My nipples stopped hurting on te Monday , but 3 days leaving upto that bleed I had real strong opks, day2 of bleed opks went neg and Wednesday day 4 ty went positive again.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> How many days past day one of your ib did you test posiive? I jut did a boots test which wasbneg so ont know :-( currently on day 8

Oh it was haha
The bleeding you experienced seems really similar to mine, but what cycle day did you ovulate? Or usually ovulate? It could be IB but it seems a little late to be that since it was a week after AF was due, although I wouldn't completely discount it, especially with the strange bleeding and symptoms. 

As for the opks I don't use those, and know nothing about them, so I don't know what to say about that.

When I first tested it was the day after AF was supposed to be due and the last day of the weird brown nastiness, and it was negative. But I didn't test again until 3 weeks later because I didn't believe I was pregnant, so I really can't tell if I would have gotten a positive sooner or not since I never tried. Since you are 2 weeks past when AF was originally due, normally you should have an accurate test, but since the bleeding was strange, it's hard to tell with that. 

With everything you've explained, it's really hard to tell whether it is IB or just a wacky AF, since you tested and it was negative, I would wait a few more days, maybe on the weekend, and try testing again. If it is negative again, then it is probably just that your cycle changed. But since I don't have any experience in some of the other aspects, it's hard for me to give any really helpful advice. Maybe some other ladies will see this and have more input. Sorry I couldn't be more helpful, and sorry for the novel lol


----------



## Snsnsn

Am on 8 days since ET and now I think my period is here as have the brown, getting darker brown, spotting although is getting heavier, my AF starts like this and is also due. Hospital told me to do preg test in 5 days and are not interested in talking to me until then. 
I had 2 excellent A grade, 8 cell embryos put back WITH assisted hatching please someone tell me it's implantation bleeding and not AF.. 
Anyone else have this and get a BFP? Think I may be clutching at strawers here but! .. :(


----------



## leelee88

ive had my normal af on an 15th and have a 31 day cycle, but on my ovulation dates around the 3rd day in after intercourse ive been spotting once the past 3 days and it goes away.


----------



## Beadle

Snsnsn said:


> Am on 8 days since ET and now I think my period is here as have the brown, getting darker brown, spotting although is getting heavier, my AF starts like this and is also due. Hospital told me to do preg test in 5 days and are not interested in talking to me until then.
> I had 2 excellent A grade, 8 cell embryos put back WITH assisted hatching please someone tell me it's implantation bleeding and not AF..
> Anyone else have this and get a BFP? Think I may be clutching at strawers here but! .. :(

Well considering that is how your AF usually starts and it is due, I don't know, it could be either. I'd do as the docs say and wait a few days and then test. That way you will know if it is AF, and if she doesn't fully come then it could be implantation. I really hope it is IB though <3


----------



## Beadle

leelee88 said:


> ive had my normal af on an 15th and have a 31 day cycle, but on my ovulation dates around the 3rd day in after intercourse ive been spotting once the past 3 days and it goes away.

I'm not sure about that, I'm a little confused by your wording. If you mean you got the spotting 3 days after ovulation, then that will be too soon to be implantation, it takes about a week for the egg to get into place and implant.


----------



## missdreamerxo

i have a question... my period was due the 31st, it came...or so i think, if it wasnt ib. it ended yesterday. the first day it was light , which is out of the normal cause the first day for me is usually very heavy... it was a pink color... than the next day it turned to bright red ..started to turn to a medium flow sorta ... the day after that it was bright red same flow and was kinda like had clear discharge, if that makes any sense... any input!?


----------



## Beadle

Well if it was really different than your normal periods it could be IB, I'd wait a few more days and take a test, in case AF starts back up. If it doesn't, then after a couple days it would be enough time for hcg to build up. If it is negative, try again a few days later, if negative again, then your period may have just changed, since that does happen sometimes. Since idk more about your normal periods I don't really know how much of a difference there is, so there's not much else I can say.


----------



## leelee88

i ment i have af on the 15th of each month and have a 31 day cycle, but my ovulation days were the 29th to the 3 of feb. i had intercourse 29th -31st. and ive been spotting once a night for the last 3 days. just noticing that tuesday will be a week, ive never had this before. i plan on testing the 14th or 16th of this month. im sorry for the last post lol


----------



## girlibird

Beadle said:


> girlibird said:
> 
> 
> Wow what an experience  .. Could use some advise.
> My last real period was on 16 th dec, I had extremely sore nipples and loads of milky cm, last sunday (a week late) I checked my cervix position and was delighted to have milky cm n er being super high n soft..
> 
> Well Sunday night using rest room I noticed brown smudge on t.p
> 
> Thought it was af, mon and tues I I'd experience a small amount of red flow but deep/dark red, n not enough to fill one pad..
> Wed thurs and Friday there was nothing but a gross brown stringy stuff only way to describe it. Was horrible..
> 
> Well since yesterday cd7 as you'd call it my lower back has been killing me, I'm super snappy .
> My nipples stopped hurting on te Monday , but 3 days leaving upto that bleed I had real strong opks, day2 of bleed opks went neg and Wednesday day 4 ty went positive again.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> How many days past day one of your ib did you test posiive? I jut did a boots test which wasbneg so ont know :-( currently on day 8
> 
> Oh it was haha
> The bleeding you experienced seems really similar to mine, but what cycle day did you ovulate? Or usually ovulate? It could be IB but it seems a little late to be that since it was a week after AF was due, although I wouldn't completely discount it, especially with the strange bleeding and symptoms.
> 
> As for the opks I don't use those, and know nothing about them, so I don't know what to say about that.
> 
> When I first tested it was the day after AF was supposed to be due and the last day of the weird brown nastiness, and it was negative. But I didn't test again until 3 weeks later because I didn't believe I was pregnant, so I really can't tell if I would have gotten a positive sooner or not since I never tried. Since you are 2 weeks past when AF was originally due, normally you should have an accurate test, but since the bleeding was strange, it's hard to tell with that.
> 
> With everything you've explained, it's really hard to tell whether it is IB or just a wacky AF, since you tested and it was negative, I would wait a few more days, maybe on the weekend, and try testing again. If it is negative again, then it is probably just that your cycle changed. But since I don't have any experience in some of the other aspects, it's hard for me to give any really helpful advice. Maybe some other ladies will see this and have more input. Sorry I couldn't be more helpful, and sorry for the novel lolClick to expand...

Ok trying not to get excited but just dipped my opk in smu and it's sole the color from the control line, so dipped my last early first response I'm al most certain there is a line, oing to superdrug to get one of there 10miu tests.. God I hope I see what I think I do, it's very faint but deffo pink.. 

Regarding ov date I had some sharp pains on cd28 and 29 making day of bleed 12/14dpo, so don't know. Will update when back in hr or twon x


----------



## Beadle

Leelee &#8211; Oh I understand now, sorry for the confusion. For the spotting it sounds like at first it may have been ovulation spotting, but I&#8217;ve never heard of it lasting a week. So I&#8217;m keeping my FX that it&#8217;s early implantation. Good luck, let me know how the tests turn out when you take them ^.^

Girlibird &#8211; Oh I hope it is a positive =D can&#8217;t wait to hear how the other test turned out


----------



## Mamya143

I need your advice please! 

My last period was jan 2nd. It lasted for 13 days heavy period. But I think the reason for that is cause my period before that was in July. I have very irregular periods. Well I wasnt expecting to having a period this month. But yesterday I notice very light pink spotting when I wiped. Now it's like light tan with a hint of pink. I took a test a week ago and it was negative. Could this be my period being so light?!? My periods are usually very heavy and dark red. 

Also yesterday before I notice the pink spotting I been having these off and on pinching pain by my pubic bone?!? I'm guessing around there. I dout I'm pregnant since my cycles are all screwed up. But what do you think?!


----------



## girlibird

Not done other test yet, been using opks which are still dark pos .. I'm in bed shattered my boobs Have started to hurt lower backache n mild headaches. Feelings Rubbish waiting till next af due, which is math 1st, I've ordered some 10 miu tests which get here tomorrow o will prob cave... Lol..


----------



## greenarcher

I'd love to hear how this turns out for you girlie! My experience is similar to yours. I think its af but it stopped shortly after starting. Going to see if still going tomorrow morning.


----------



## happily808

I had the mirena iud for almost 16 months. After removing, I returned to normal periods. After ttc for 4 months, my dr. prescribed metformin 1,000mg/day. So I've been on met for a month now. I missed my period for January. Feb 5 was CD 41 and I had brown spotting, really light, so i thought i was due for af. Same thing on CD 42. Today is CD 43 and have very light dark red spotting. Any thoughts? Hoping for IB!:thumbup:


----------



## Beadle

Mamya143 &#8211; I don&#8217;t know very much about what can happen with irregular periods, but I would say wait a few more days, the bleeding may pick up even if it is unusual for your periods to start light. If it remains spotty or stops quickly, I would wait a few days after the spotting stops and take another test, if it is IB then it would explain the negative test and would give enough time for the hcg to rise. 

girlibird &#8211; I wouldn&#8217;t be able to wait that long lol so I give you props for waiting, just be careful with what you do until then just in case you are pregnant. When I got my negative test I thought I was in the clear and drank and smoked heavily, then found out I was pregnant all along, so now I&#8217;m worrying about what I could have done. 

happily808 &#8211; Do you know if metformin can effect periods? I don&#8217;t even know what it is so I&#8217;m not sure if that could have caused the spotting or change in flow. But it does seem a little similar to my experience, wait a couple more days to see if the flow changes though just to make sure it&#8217;s not a wacky AF. But as I said with Mamya, if it stops early or remains spotty, wait a few days after the bleeding stops and try a test =) 

FX for all of you ladies <3 Good luck and let us know how things turn out


----------



## Mamya143

I only spotted for like one day very very light. Just when I wiped. Today I took an opk and pregnancy test both were bfn. My back now hurts and the cramps are still there but less. I'm just hoping its nothing bad. I really dout I'm pregnant cause I think at least if it was IB the test would be some what faint by now. Right?! I just wish I wasn't so irregular its fustrating. 

Thanks for your reply haven't really got much on here but I guess it's cause my cycle is so screwed up.


----------



## Beadle

Well if it was IB it probably hasn't been long enough to show up, or it could just be the irregularity. I know with my IB, my first test was taken a week after the bleeding first started, which was also the last day of it, and it was negative. I would probably wait until the weekend is over or even maybe until tuesday and test again. If it remains negative then it is probably just spotting due to the irregular cycles. 

And no problem =) I try to answer as much as I can in places I have at least some experience


----------



## Mamya143

Beadle said:


> Well if it was IB it probably hasn't been long enough to show up, or it could just be the irregularity. I know with my IB, my first test was taken a week after the bleeding first started, which was also the last day of it, and it was negative. I would probably wait until the weekend is over or even maybe until tuesday and test again. If it remains negative then it is probably just spotting due to the irregular cycles.
> 
> And no problem =) I try to answer as much as I can in places I have at least some experience


Btw congrats and happy healthy pregnancy to you!


----------



## Wannalittle1

Hi ladies!! Hope you don't mind me just jumping in!! I need some advice if y'all don't mind?

So let me start off by saying my cycles can go anywhere from 27-33 days I have a period every month nothing ever on the crazy side. I don't temp or check cervix position. The only way i can tell that i ovulate is bc of the twinge i get around my ovaries and the EWCM.

My concern and reason for posting is bc cd12 (which was 6 days after theLAST day of af) i had a bit of **TMI alert** peachy pink cm the first time that day i felt it come out and onto my panties it wasn't a lot but enough for me to hurry to the bathroom to clean up and put a panty liner on the second time was later that day only when i wiped. It wasn't foul smelling or any thing like that but it is something i have never had. Yesterday cd 21 it happened again.. only once and only when i wiped. Like i said i've never had this happen before. 
Now onto my questions..

Could the first time it happened have been ovulation bleeding? (this month i didn't feel any ovulation pain or have the ewcm it has just been creamy cm.) 
and the second time could it have been implantation bleeding?

if you think so when should i test??.

what do yall think?


I just remembered cd 19 two days before the third time of peachy pink cm i did have lower back pains and was a tad crampy.


----------



## Beadle

Thanks Mamya =)

Wannalittle1 - Do you know if your ovulation days are usually on the same number cycle day or does it change depending on the number of days your cycle is? But as for the first time, even at CD12 it seems a little early for ovulation, but it is possible if your cycle is shorter this month. Did you BD at all close to the time of the first spotting?


----------



## Murmers0110

Hey ladies I'm looking for advice. Yesterday I had a tiny amount of brown stringy discharge when I wiped after i peed. Today it has been slight it color and more watery. I am 10 days post ovulation ( so I think ). Af is due next Friday. Is this what implantation bleeding is like? If not what could this be????


----------



## happily808

Beadle, congratulations on ur soon to be lil one! How exciting! Metformin is prescribed to help those who have been diagnosed PCOS n to help with the insulin resistance. It's also been proven to help regulate periods n ovulation. I did ask my dr if met could be affecting my period, but he said that its supposed to help regulate it. Smh! Took a couple tests, only to discover BFN's. :(
Mamya143, I fell ur frustration with irregular cycles. Wish our bodies weren't so confusing. Hang in there...may be too early for hog to be detected! :)


----------



## Wannalittle1

Beadle
yes we had a few days before. I'm not quite sure if it happens the same day or different wen my cycles are shorter or longer. My cycles are anywhere from 27-33 days


----------



## Beadle

Murmers0110 &#8211; I would keep an eye on the spotting for a little bit, but judging by the timing and consistency/color it could be implantation. Did you BD around the time of ovulation? Wait a few days before you take a test, if it does come up negative, wait until a day or two after AF is due to take another one =) 

happily808 &#8211; Thanks, and I&#8217;m not sure then, are you still spotting or has it changed at all?

Wannalittle1 &#8211; Well the first spotting could have just been a strange new ovulation symptom for you, since it does change sometimes. And if it was ovulation, and you BD around that time, it is possible that the other spotting could be IB, but


----------



## JessPape

Wannalittle1 said:


> Hi ladies!! Hope you don't mind me just jumping in!! I need some advice if y'all don't mind?
> 
> So let me start off by saying my cycles can go anywhere from 27-33 days I have a period every month nothing ever on the crazy side. I don't temp or check cervix position. The only way i can tell that i ovulate is bc of the twinge i get around my ovaries and the EWCM.
> 
> My concern and reason for posting is bc cd12 (which was 6 days after theLAST day of af) i had a bit of **TMI alert** peachy pink cm the first time that day i felt it come out and onto my panties it wasn't a lot but enough for me to hurry to the bathroom to clean up and put a panty liner on the second time was later that day only when i wiped. It wasn't foul smelling or any thing like that but it is something i have never had. Yesterday cd 21 it happened again.. only once and only when i wiped. Like i said i've never had this happen before.
> Now onto my questions..
> 
> Could the first time it happened have been ovulation bleeding? (this month i didn't feel any ovulation pain or have the ewcm it has just been creamy cm.)
> and the second time could it have been implantation bleeding?
> 
> if you think so when should i test??.
> 
> what do yall think?
> 
> 
> I just remembered cd 19 two days before the third time of peachy pink cm i did have lower back pains and was a tad crampy.

How many days did your AF last? as the first day of bleeding is day 1? Ovulation bleeding can happen its rare, being 6 days and saying ur AF was 5 days without nowing, would put you around 11 DPO. So average ovulation times for me,I range between 28-25 day cycles are 14-18.... 

Now implantation bleeding is usually 7 days post ovulation, sometimes less, but not often. So you'd still be looking at around Cycle days 18+and up for IB bleeding. Now remember,thats estimates. Could be a short cycle.


----------



## Murmers0110

Beadle said:


> Murmers0110 &#8211; I would keep an eye on the spotting for a little bit, but judging by the timing and consistency/color it could be implantation. Did you BD around the time of ovulation? Wait a few days before you take a test, if it does come up negative, wait until a day or two after AF is due to take another one =)
> 
> happily808 &#8211; Thanks, and I&#8217;m not sure then, are you still spotting or has it changed at all?
> 
> Wannalittle1 &#8211; Well the first spotting could have just been a strange new ovulation symptom for you, since it does change sometimes. And if it was ovulation, and you BD around that time, it is possible that the other spotting could be IB, but



Yes i did. Once a day everyday for a week during my fertile time. Before and after ovulation.


----------



## omorfos

Hi Ladies.. i posted earlier but cant find it anywhere..

Well here is my story of freaky and weird IB or whatever it was.. i have a perfect regular 31 day cycle.

AF was due on 20 Jan '13. On 15 Jan i started spotting dry brownish cm, next day again but mixed with a little redish pink drops - hardly enough for a liner. This carried on till 19 Jan and on 20 Jan i got AF heavy as usual but that evening started getting lighter and was light next day 21 Jan as well as Jan 22. Wednesday Jan 23 AF was gone completely.

Weird... i usually have AF for 6 days (first 3 days heavy, 4th day medium and 5th - 6th day light - this time AF lasted three days (1 day heavy and 2 days light).

The spotting which started Jan 15 was 11 dpo. Weird weird weird..!!!


----------



## ROCKabyebabyy

I'm now around 6/7 DPO ( Lost track of ovulation ) But i'm pretty sure it was last sunday/monday because I had horrible cramps.. 

I had tiny flecks of red blood when i wiped yesterday... sorry if TMI..
now I have back ache and cramps along with headache and feeling sick..
I tested this morning and I think its a negative.. but I always think I see something when I test aha!.. Hopefully its just too early to test..

What do you guys think? does it sound good to you? please help :)


----------



## Lady_monreaux

Hey there! I have been going out of my mind insane looking for any and all things IB. The information is just so varied. It's very frustrating and I'm so happy I stumbled upon this thread!
Ok here's my story:
I do not have a detailed account of when my last cycle was or when I ovulated..none of that. I've been on ortho tri-cyclen lo for the past 5 months, I take it every day at the same time. I recently quit smoking and I've been working out and just taking better care of myself in general. I skipped my placebo pills at the end of July and went straight to a new pack to avoid AF, and my fiancé and I kept having unprotected sex, because we always have. 
Starting August 10th I had brown spotting only when I wiped. I thought it was AF coming since it started 5 days before the placebo pills. Gradually the color became a rosey pink twinged with brown, then rosey red and now it's red with a pink undertone. The flow has technically picked up, but there hasn't been a whole lot actually coming out on to the pad. My lower back hurts, my breasts are sore, my fiancé swears the edges of my areolae are getting darker than usual, I've been having cramps that are no more severe than they would be during AF, I've gotten sick out of nowhere and I've developed a sinus infection. I've taken hpt's on the second day, and then the morning of the 3rd day. Both negative. Every site I've read says to wait 10 days after the bleeding has stopped to test...I'm so impatient and I don't have insurance at the moment, so it's not so easy for me to just pop into the doctors on a whim. I'm nervous. Anyone have anything similar? It looks and feels like IB to me (I had IB with a previous pregnancy that ended in m/c. It wasn't EXACTLY like this, but similar) 
Help. I'm so confused. I'm trying not to be too hopeful, but it's hard not to.
Thank you for any input!


----------



## Lady_monreaux

Oh! And mild headaches with extreme fatigue. I just want to sleep all the time


----------



## Wizz

Hey!

I posted a new thread on this titled "Unusually short period" as i had a very short period.I got a response which i found helpful so it may assist you in that its another opinion.Here's my experience:

I was 10 dpo when I started having creamy pale pink cm/discharge,af wasn't due for another 3 days. This turned into dark brown spotting that was only visible when I wiped. Didn't need a pad.I usually get this at the end of my period (brown spotting).I was a day late and then af came but af was lighter and shorter. A normal af would mean I'd change my pad/tampons every 4 hours at its heaviest, my period lasts for 5-6 days and it's a heavy flow throughout. However this af lasted 3 days and was heavy(ish) for 1 day, medium flow 1 day and the last day light/medium. My period has never been this short nor that light.

I had the copper coil(non hormonal) removed end of june and my af after this was nothing out of the ordinary.

Was feeling lightheaded yesterday after weird af had ended but took a hpt this morning but negative again.

Hopefully more ladies will offer some advice or share their experiences.


----------



## macy7t7

I had ib when i had my first baby this time round i haven't tracked anything and my body has been all over the place. My cycle is 28 to 29 days I've had spotting a few days after af and did the dirty i have had every symptom lol and taken a couple of tests that were neg. third day of missed period my pelvis hurts like it did when i was pregnant and when I've been to the loo I've wiped and got blood and cm. still unsure if its af as nothing on pad but cramping for the last week and today feels like i could be out but my symptoms are a lot like the original poster so who knows?


----------



## Hong Kong

Hi guys, I need some advice please.... I tested on dpo 10, got :bfn: on dpo14 I bled for two days thinking af is here as it was heavy..... I only bled two days, and this has never happened. My period is normally 5days bleeding. What should I do? Should I test, when or do you think it's af? Please advice. My breasts are very tender and I feel gassy and always tired.


----------



## olivejuice7

I have never posted on a site like this before...and for some reason i feel weird/nervous...I don't really have anyone to talk to about how I am feeling/ what's going on with me. I am really hoping that someone would respond to me with an opinion or any insight on what is going on. I really really want to have a baby and we have been trying for about 2 months.

I know for a fact my hubs and I had pretty good timing this month with all the times we tried. During my ttw I have had cramping, sore bbs, white and really wet cm, blood when blowing my nose, and I had one time where i wiped and there was light spotting around 7 DPO.

Now I am 12/13 DPO...Period is supposed to come on Friday. I took a preg test first thing this morning and got a BFN. Once I came home from work I went to the bathroom and when I wiped I had really bright red blood mixed with some clear CM. This blood looks nothing like what my AF blood looks like and I always spot first before AF NEVER just randomly start with a big glob of blood like that. Does anyone know if this could mean I am pregnant....or is it just random? What is happening? I was seriously depressed all day after my BFN and now this happens and my brain is going crazy. Please try to help me figure this out!


----------



## olivejuice7

Hi! I just read your post... Did you find out if you were pregnant or not??


----------



## c.chopsx3

Hello ladies! 

Any opinions or experience here would be greatly appreciated! 

Well, I am now officially 3 days late for AF. This month has been particularly unusual due to the absence of my usual PMS symptoms! I'm usually in agony with heavy, painful boobs right after I ovulate every single month. Me and my partner have been TTC for a year this month and until now, absolutely no late periods.

Anyway, so as previously mentioned - no PMS symptoms this month whatsoever. Around a week ago, I started to notice I had very little energy which is unlike me. I found myself coming home from work, pj's on and wanting to go for a nap before I'd even had dinner! Last night I was even in bed by 8.30pm (which for someone who normally hits the hay around midnight is very unusual.) along with heavy CM (which I kept thinking was AF but no!) 

I took a test in PM on day AF was due (asda cheapie) and it came back as a BFN. Just decided that's that and AF will start. So last night, I notice a slight browny/pink tinge to CM and presumed that's AF on her way so popped a pad on and off to bed. Woke up this morning and.... NOTHING! It's now 11.10am and I'm at work (clearly not concentrating though aha!) and have been to the bathroom twice, since I left home at 7.30am and first time, there was watery light brown cm when I wiped but nothing else and the second time - NOTHING. 

Has anyone experienced this before? I was going to test again but keep waiting it out to see if gets heavier/turns into blood instead of watery stuff!... grudge how much tests are nowadays! lol.

Claire x


----------



## daydreaming36

Hi Ladies
Thius is my first reply/ post- but this struck a massive chord with my present circumstance-I am due to start mt AF today, but i cant beleive how bubbly and symprom free I feel- I usually have crippling cramps, through into my hips and legs, moddiness and huge bloated sore boobs but aside from a low dull relentless backache that I have had for at least a week there is no sign of my peiod. I did on 12 dpo noticed thick creamy cm with a streak of very pale pink blood in it and now 13/14dpo dark brown stringy cmonly when I wipe. 
Since I started trying for a bay with my husband my normally very predictable periods and cycles have gone awry, the last few months I have come on my AF upto 4 days early, but never late. I still keep thinking I may just suddenly come on later although I have been thinking this all day and I can honestly say that I don not feel that my AF is coming?! Have felt slighly nauseaus for a week or two but have no aversions to smells or food. In fact I feel pretty great physically and mentally! But i cant bring myself to do a test as I would hate to see that blaring almost rude BFN staring back at me! Do you think I should sit tight and wait to see if my AF comes properly and test in a few days!? If anyone has any words of wisdom or advice I would love some xx baby dust to all you hopeful mummies to be xx


----------



## momofonegirl

I had brown spotting on 9 dpo in the am and pm then nothing. Negative test 10 dpo and 11 dpo faint bfp on. 12 dpo and much darker on 14 dpo. Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## Catiren

im not sure if i had any bleeding... i had some brownish discharge but honestly it wasnt anything that made me think "spotting". so i will say i had no bleeding but i must have implanted on 5 dpo or 6 dpo because i got my BFP at 8 dpo with two different brands(frer and wondfo) and four tests at two different times of the day. none of them were fmu though. the baby implanted early for me i suppose!


----------



## Evalyin

Hi ladies! I have some very odd bleeding happening and I would absolutely appreciate feedback!! Bare with me, it might get a little lengthy.

I have an average cycle of 33 days. My period was supposed to start on September 17th but instead on the morning of the 12th I wiped I saw a little bit of light brown pinkish blood (or discharge?) There was such a tiny amount that I didn't use a pad or tampon and no further bleeding happened that day. 

September 13th: I woke up around 5:00am with cramps. Normally immediately after cramping I bleed (a lot) so I put a tampon in and went back to bed until around 10:30am. I went to change the tampon and there was nothing on it, at all! Very strange because normally I have an extremely heavy flow.. I basically hemorrhage during my menstrual cycle lol. The mild cramping continued through out the day, with very little blood (filled about 30% of a tampon all day.) 

September 14th: I woke up around 9:00am went to the bathroom and discovered my tampon was 100% full, there was even a little on the string. I was very relieved! And thought "Phew, okay, this looks more like my usual period!" I put a new tampon in and went to change it hours later around 2pm. Barely any blood at all, just a small amount on the tip of the tampon. This started to freak me out a little (Remember I'm usually vet heavy.) I left the same tampon in until 8pm when I changed it was 40% filled with brown and bright, I'm talking BRIGHT red blood and no clots. 

September 15th: Woke up 7am with not a single drop of blood on my tampon. None. So I put a panty liner on just to be safe. I went to work checked though out the day & there was no bleeding. Got home around 6pm, still no blood. So I thought I had an odd two day period? Later that night I had unprotected sex with my fiancé before bed. Still no blood!

September 16th: *No blood or discharge all day.*

September 17th: Woke up for work at 7am wiped and saw peachy pink blood or discharge (not sure). That continued all day, but only when I wiped. Not even enough for a panty liner. 

Today, September 18th: the spotting has continued but now it is a very light brown. Again, not enough coming out for a panty liner it's only when I wipe.

I took two pregnancy tests and got two *negatives*! Did I jump the gun and test too early?

What could this bleeding be and has anyone experienced something similar to this?

Any insight would be deeply appreciated!


----------



## Evalyin

I know no one replied to my post, but just incase someone is going through the same or similar situation as I am. Here are some further facts:


Later in the day in the 18th I felt pulling in my uterus, it was not painful at all but very strange. 

September 19: Spotting has stopped completely, still a tingly pulling feeling in my uterus on and off all day.

September 20: Went to my OBGYN and got a BFP!!

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## patience090

Evalyin said:


> I know no one replied to my post, but just incase someone is going through the same or similar situation as I am. Here are some further facts:
> 
> 
> Later in the day in the 18th I felt pulling in my uterus, it was not painful at all but very strange.
> 
> September 19: Spotting has stopped completely, still a tingly pulling feeling in my uterus on and off all day.
> 
> September 20: Went to my OBGYN and got a BFP!!
> 
> Hope this helps someone.

Hey Evalyin your post helped me out alot my af was due on the 17th as well here is my story

Hey ladies i dont want to sound confusing but this cycle has really got me stunned lol. So AF was suppose to arrive on the 17th of this month and it did so i thought. I have a 28 day cycle. I knew and felt when i ovulated and it was the 3rd of this month. Af started very extremely light pink specks it's like it took its sweet old precious time to come out. Then later on the day it went from pink to bright red not heavy at all just light and it continued on 19th 3rd day of AF it went back pink and stopped and then the next day on the 20th pink and brown really light spotting mind you my AF lasts 7 days. So i had a pg test in a took BFN and then i waited til the next morning the 21st to see what will happen and it started back again this time it was just spotting pink and brown majority of the times when i wipe is was nothing on the tissue come back 2-3 hours later small size drops before the spotting completely stop and went to brown ,i took another test yesterday on the 21st that same day and i got the faintest line and i had my other two cousins look at it and they seen the line as well so i made sure i wasn't going crazy or try to imagine a line in my head lol. so i had a 5 day no where near normal period will try to upload the photo if i can. So i had waited to after the spotting had stop to take the test because i haven't took another test since and the last one had the faintest of line on it too but i took it like 10 minutes after spotting stop yes i think i turned into a POAS lol but this time i want to wait to test again, so if it was spotting the hcg levels can build up so i can get a more accurate reading and which pregnancy test should i get to confirm it and how many days shall i wait?. i had brought the dollar tree tests i usually use to buy the Wal-mart equate but i haven't seen them in awhile. I had no crampings or blood clots whatsoever with this kind of weird. *fingers cross*


----------



## teriann555

I had light pink spotting for probably an hour one day. Then nothing for 2-3 days and then dark red blood that didn't even fill one tampon.


----------



## ArSpohn

So here's my ordeal. 

I went in to the gynecologist on September 24th for my pap. He told me I was spotting and that it appeared to be IB. 

So I spotted for 8 days, no active flow, occasionally when I would pee, I would have a few drops come out but mainly just on the tp when I wiped. 

My period was supposed to start on Sunday September 28 which would be cycle day 27 and it didn't, just spotting. 

On Tuesday September 30th, I had a small amount of cramping and a super light flow for about 3-4 hours. It was red/pink and I used two pads (unnecessarily because it felt gross to wear one for very long) and I put a tampon in thinking I was starting. Well when I took the tampon out, it was still dry and not even half way red with a string of clotting (the tiniest but kind of long clot) and then it just stopped.

I spotted one more day and then no more spotting at all. 

I called my doctor because I wanted to know if that even constitutes as a period and was told no, that hours of light bleeding isn't a period. 

I've taken I don't know 4-5 tests and all have been negative. My doctor scheduled me to come in next Monday, October 13th for a blood draw. 

So I'm a very regular 26-27 day cycle with excessively heavy bleeding and clotting, but that was not the case this month and I am just so confused. Would I have a positive urine test yet or is it still too early?! And why would my doctor tell me I was having IB without confirming right then and there that something was going on?!? 

This would be my 3rd pregnancy, with my first son I didn't even take a test until I was 20 days late (I was in high school and really just doing the avoidance method) and then with my second son, I tested positive the day I was supposed to start. Just don't know why my body wouldn't register the third time around as quickly.


----------



## jessiecat

I had brown discharge today. Im on cd30, approx 12 or 13dpo. Ive had very intense symptoms the last week, and nausea/gagging everyday since Friday.
Im still hoping for a BFP. Will update if AF doesnt show


----------



## KittyKat14

Okay any way I could post a picture instead of tryna explain ?


----------



## mum140381

i have had 7 pregnancy's with no bleeding at all the only time i started spotting was my mc and after 2 days turned to red xx


----------



## doctorsookie

Evalyin said:


> I know no one replied to my post, but just incase someone is going through the same or similar situation as I am. Here are some further facts:
> 
> 
> Later in the day in the 18th I felt pulling in my uterus, it was not painful at all but very strange.
> 
> September 19: Spotting has stopped completely, still a tingly pulling feeling in my uterus on and off all day.
> 
> September 20: Went to my OBGYN and got a BFP!!
> 
> Hope this helps someone.

Thank you thank you thank you for coming back to update. Congratulations! I am going through a very similar situation and while I have been fairly confident I am pregnant and this is IB, it is disheartening to see the color red. Your story gives me just the amount of hope I need to keep believing...and to hold off waiting to test another day, maybe two.


----------



## Kellya009

My experience with IB...

I had what I thought was a 25 day cycle (short for me) with one day of pink flow and 4-5 days of brown spotting. Totally thought AF, didn't suspect pregnancy at all!

6 days later I had a positive pregnancy test. I only tested because I felt nauseous a few days in a row.

That pg unfortunately ended up being a mc.


----------



## EveMama

I have a 29 day cycle, not exactly sure what day I ovulate. I did have unprotected sex during my "fertile" time frame, using the pull out method. My period was due the 25th of April after 1 (it's like clock work lol always after 1 in the afternoon). However, I started spotting on the 22nd in the morning. Today is the 25th and it's still going. It's been light pink or brown and light, no clots. Every so often I'll see smear of red. I haven't really had any cramping. As for signs and symptoms, I checked my cervix about 30 minutes ago, it's high and soft (like lip consistency). But honestly, I never check my cervix enough to know if there's really a difference. I did have extremely sore nipples that woke me up in the morning about a week ago along with a 2 day mild but nagging headache. Yesterday, I had mild one sided back ache. I've never had a 26 day cycle before. And this period has been very light. Usually, I have a five day period day 1 being light 2-4 very heavy day 5 is light. Anyway, at this moment I'm too afraid to take a pregnancy test. I'm equally afraid it will say positive or that it will say negative. I'll keep everyone updated =)


----------



## EveMama

Did yours end up being a BFN?


----------



## amarie626

I never had implantation bleeding before so I don't know if this was it.m.. I had some light pink when I wiped and maybe a little in the toilet when I went to the bathroom on monday the 31st. This would have been maybe 4 days after ovulated. I dont really keep track but that's when this app says my ovulation may have been Aug 26. I may have ovulated sooner than that tho based on my discharge. I also can't remember exactly the last day we had s*x.... Maybe Aug 17. I know the dates of s*x and ovulation are farther apart but I think I may have ovulated sooner. I had this faint light pink when wiping for a little bit that one day and now nothing. My next period isn't due until September 10. I'm assuming it's too early to test. Is this possibly implantation? I never had this with my other 4 pregnancies but read it can happen. Seems like my dates could line up since I think I ovulated sooner but I'm not sure. Lol I'm an impatient waiter to take a test and isn't it too early to do that?


----------



## JLM73

I've only had it once in the last 5 years and it was just some pink in cm when I checked that morning, with some red small streaks on TP later that morning, then very little brown streaks when I checked the rest of day.
Never felt cramps with it.
Here's a couple links since it can vary alot:
GL!
https://implantationspotting.net/wh...ng-and-when-does-implantation-bleeding-occur/
https://www.babymed.com/implantation-bleeding-and-spotting-and-symptoms


----------



## amarie626

Thank you. I'm anxiously awaiting for the 10th this month to see what happens...


----------



## Perplexed

The only time I had what I believe to be an implantation bleed was brown discharge on the day my af was due & for around 3 days. did not mistake it for a period & id already found out I were pregnant early.


----------



## caz & bob

I had it with my dd spotted for 2 to 3 days witch was unusal for me so I tested and I got a bfp xx


----------



## amarie626

Well I had that but of pink when wiping that I mentioned happened on the 31st then I just had what seemed like a period just this tues and Wednesday. But not today nothing. Today was originally supposed to be period day. I've never had a 2 day period. This is so confusing...


----------



## claireybell

My IB.. Started very light pinky/brown but mainly brown, just like watery cm really, started at 5-6dpo & continued right up until i was 7-8wks pg! Cant quite remember the exact weeks it stopped though.. I tested around 8dpo & got a really faint BFP, i now have a 3yr old son :) just to say i tested the day before my bfp & was white blank negative! I was only cd24 aswell, x


----------



## Alyssa_353

Hi ladies, I am new to this website and could use your valuable expertise. This is actually the very first time I have replied to a forum, so my lingo may be a little off (apologies in advance lol). 

My fiancé and I recently decided to give this baby makin' a go... :happydance:

- The first day of my AF was February 14th (my cycle is slightly sporadic but ranges from 26-30 days)
- We had sex on February 26th (no pull out)
- We had sex again on February 28th (no pull out)
- Since then, I have experienced random dull cramps, headaches, hot-flashes (only twice), aversions to food with certain textures (never in my life have I had problems with food), restless nights, fatigue and major exhaustion. 
- I apologize for the TMI... yesterday morning (3/10) I experienced some constipation and had to strain for a BM. After peeing, there was watery blood (light red in color) when I wiped. I began to have dull cramps throughout the day. I put in a tampon thinking that I had forced on my AF. There has not been any blood since then. I have only noticed brown spotting/ light brown discharge on my tampon or when I wipe after going to the restroom. (Definitely not enough blood or discharge to fill a tampon or pad) 
- My AF should be starting today (3/11) through Sunday (3/13) depending on this cycle length. 
- I took a First Response Pregnancy Test last night and got a BFN. 

By some miracle, is there any possible way that I could be pregnant and the bleeding/spotting/discharge I had yesterday was just implantation bleeding?? 

Any advice or opinions would be greatly appreciated!!

Thank you truly!!


----------



## SassyV

Need advice! (And sanity!)

hi Ladies! 
Just found this website, hope someone can help! 
I am VERY new to the TTC community. In fact I just started taking prenatals Feb 28th (2016) with the goal of getting pregnant in June /Julyish. (I understand we can not plan but that's when I figured we would aggressively follow my calendar) 

My last period was Feb 23rd. My cycle is usually 29 days long (sometimes 28) I noticed spotting on March 9th which lasted about 3-4 days. Only noticed it when I wiped and it ranged from light pink to very dark brown (exactly how implantation bleeding is described from all the research I did) the dates didn't seem to make sense with how I should have ovulated (but I've never checked my ovulation days so I'm not sure). 

I started to pay more attention to my body to see if there were any other symptoms, also aggressively searched the net for all symptoms before a missed period. It's so very hard bc the symptoms are so different for everyone and some women don't experience anything! I noticed some smells stronger here and there. I noticed I had a metallic taste and sometimes bitter taste in my mouth here and there. I've been slightly constipated for a day or two (March 16thish) and I even had a green juice so that's very odd. Maybe a little bloat last week. Anyhow we took a pregnancy test on March 16th and it was negative. I understand it was probably early (or I'm just not pregnant) but I've been so sad. Even though this would be a total surprise but I'm all in my head. Been going crazy! watching YT videos, searching symptoms, and just so much anxiety!

Side note, I have never spotted before, have never taken birth control. The night before the spotting began we had sex and it was a different position than usual (which we have tried before, and it was not painful) my husband suggested maybe the spotting was from that... But it seems to be exactly what implantation bleeding is described as. 

Help please! 

My period should arrive on the 22nd if I follow a 29 day cycle. 
Obvious solution ... Wait for my period to come or not and test again. But all these symptoms, were they in my head? or am I really preg and it was too early? Sorry ladies to sound neurotic. Please someone help.


----------



## Leviathyn

Help, I have never had this happen! I think it’s implantation however I have severe anxiety and always question everything. I want someone to tell me if this is just an odd period or is it actually implantation.
(My Normal Period)
-I start bloating about 10 days before my period
-5 days before migraines and sore boobs
-period lasts 7 days
-I start cramping about an hour after I start bleeding
- my cramps leave me bed ridden with nausea and dizziness
- from the start of my period to the beginning of the next is around 32-33 days
(Last Period & Following Weeks)
- Period started 4 days ahead of schedule, Jan 25 (I blamed it on the blood wolf moon)
- cramps as bad as usual
- blood a deep dark purple
-lasted 7 days finished the 1st of Feb
- had sex one day after
- about a week after I started experiencing violent mood swings
- I started feeling like my body was foreign and not mine even made a comment to a friend
- accompanied by metallic taste in my mouth
-certain things taste terrible and also I can’t keep alcohol down one beer has me sick as a dog vomiting
- then I started cramping about the same time
- then my boobs got fuller (much fuller) and crazy sensitive like put on a light t shirt and they are screaming with sensitivity.
-headaches
-heightened sense of smell like oh my god I pick up smells that I have never worried about before
-4 days ago I began spotting watery pink discharge
- my sense of smell now triggers intense waves of nausea. So does movement any kind of movement or activity makes me want to throw up.
-spotting turned brown then brownish dark red still watery and light.
- im eternally exhausted like my bones are weighing my down.
- my period is supposed to be due in a week.
I did take a test before the bleeding started by a few days and it was negative. Everything says the bleeding time should be 3 days however it’s been 4 and there is so many other symptoms.
I’m confused and hormonal and I’m scared to get my hopes up and take a yes just for it to be negative. I’ve had enough heartbreak


----------



## blamesydney

I've always had IB but never really kept track of cycle before this one...so how many dpo does it usually occur? 8dpo today and pretty discouraged since it hasn't happened yet. :-(


----------

